# Nice old station



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

If anybody would like to make an old station from scratch here is a nice one.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

that's a cool one.
I am going to make the old Mission station in B.C.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I was a kid during the late glory days of trains (1950s - 60s). If I could go back in time, I'd love to take in the 1880s through the 1950s.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's still there! ...

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-UXl_kEms_4Q/TpH12Hyk-TI/AAAAAAAADzk/n1qfokoRHvk/s1600/IMG_0943.JPG

TJ


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Unfortunately it has signs saying "Private Property" and "Posted, (unreadable)." Wonder if it's vacant, or being used for something? It'd be a pleasure to be rich, and buy it and turn it into a working building...maybe a restaurant or museum or something.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

On another forum somebody checked on it and it is now a private home. But hey at least it still stands. 

David


----------

